# Squashing



## Big_Belly_Lover (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm hoping to have a squashing session with a BBW and I just wondered if any members would like to share their experiences and maybe give instrustions on whats involved and what happens?!

Thanks for your comments in advance!

Matthew.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Mar 13, 2006)

*a squashing session?*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

nicolethefantastic said:


> *a squashing session?*


 
Trust me. YOU DO *NOT* WANT TO KNOW!


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm very curious now!!! so please.... if you would be so kind...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

nicolethefantastic said:


> I'm very curious now!!! so please.... if you would be so kind...


 
I am not to sure, but I think that it has something to do with a BBW laying full atop a man and trapping him beneather her ampleness so he can't move.... or some such thing. Sort of like full bodied face sitting? 

I am just not to sure. I wish someone would enlighten us....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

I had an ex interested in trampling. It wasn't all that fun for me. I like doing the cute stuff like sitting on my partner's lap at a party too much to date someone who I could REALLY trample/squash.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 13, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I am not to sure, but I think that it has something to do with a BBW laying full atop a man and trapping him beneather her ampleness so he can't move.... or some such thing. Sort of like full bodied face sitting?
> 
> I am just not to sure. I wish someone would enlighten us....



Well... if thats what it is, it doesnt sound too bad to me!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

americandookie said:


> Well... if thats what it is, it doesnt sound too bad to me!


 
No, not at all, that is a little to freakish to me. Not to meantion very painful for the happless man trapped underneath!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't mean to sound stupid but I would really appreciate someone explaining the appeal of squashing from both points of view. My ex-boyfriend once asked me to sit on his chest. I did it but I felt very uncomfortable and...unattractive, for lack of a better explanation. It was just very weird to me. I didn't say anything but he must have sensed how I felt because he never asked me to do it again. On the other hand, when we were playing or being silly and he would pull me on top of him I didn't mind at all. During those times it seemed romantic and cute. So, since Big Belly Lover brought up the topic I thought I might ask someone who is into squashing could explain it better. Is that dumb? <Looks worried>


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

The appeal mostly comes from two things with squashing/trampling: 1) the inability to breathe, making the brain focus on arousal (very intense during orgasm), and 2) the endorphin rush from the big sensation.

Edited to say that is NOT dumb.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The appeal mostly comes from two things with squashing/trampling: 1) the inability to breathe, making the brain focus on arousal (very intense during orgasm), and 2) the endorphin rush from the big sensation.
> 
> Edited to say that is NOT dumb.



I've never even heard of trampling before today. Sounds kinda scary and painful. 

Ok, so the squashee gets his endorphins rushed. What does the squasher get?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I've never even heard of trampling before today. Sounds kinda scary and painful.
> 
> Ok, so the squashee gets his endorphins rushed. What does the squasher get?



Trampling just means jumping onto/stomping/walking on your partner. The squasher/trampler gets the reward of control. Yippy skippy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Trampling just means jumping onto/stomping/walking on your partner. The squasher/trampler gets the reward of control. Yippy skippy.


Hhmmm...The reward of control doesn't sound nearly as much fun as having your endorphins rushed.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hhmmm...The reward of control doesn't sound nearly as much fun as having your endorphins rushed.



Exactly. I think I'll just take an orgasm, thanks.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 13, 2006)

I've done it many times, and it's fun.  

I don't get any sexual charge or interest from it, although some participants do. Most guys I've been with who are into it on any level find it a turn on the same as dancing or kissing or watching a little strip tease might be. It's not "sexual" in a direct nature, but it's "hot!" if you know what I'm saying. It's fun for me in a "haha, I've got you right where I want you!" type way. **wicked laugh** 

The way I've always explained it, and been nodded at by the squished, is that it's a definitive, tangible feel of your weight for him. They can look at us, feel us, watch us walk around or see what we fit tightly into, but until you can FEEL the weight on you and the effect it can have on you - you haven't really experienced the weight. Fat is fluffy and soft and pretty, but WEIGHT is like wind... you can't see it, you can only feel it. 

Anyway, I've squashed and sat on guys from 120lbs (swear) all the way up to 250+ (all friends or boyfriends, etc) and haven't hurt, injured or damaged a single one of them. Women who fidget and freak out that they're breaking the guy just need to either get used to it and realize they are fine or just don't bother. I find that the happiest squashee is the one you just plop down upon like you're having a seat in a chair and get as comfy as you can.  

I do, of course, check in with them when I'm parked on their lap (or anywhere else). If they're moving their legs around much I simply give a quick "Are you ok?" and if they say "Yes" then I don't think about it much again. Usually they'll just ask you to get up if they're getting uncomfortable, so it's not a big deal. 

My only advice to anyone interested who's not done it is start slow, only sit on someone who is laying down if they are sitting on something soft (bed, etc) so you don't injure their back or something, and make sure you know how to know when to get off of them (tap on the arm, a word, a simple "ok, get up now" - whatever). 

It should be fun and friendly, sort of like playful wrestling (Unless you're doing a big dom/sub thing, which not all squashing is). 

There are other women here (Patty most specifically) who squash often, so maybe she'll be able to chime in with some other tips.


----------



## Zoom (Mar 13, 2006)

GoddessPatty is the expert on this subject. In fact, squashing is her specialty.


----------



## Emma (Mar 14, 2006)

I love squashing people. It's hot! lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2006)

Contrary to popular belief it's not painful at all, it's rather comforting to many people. It's a snug feeling like being swaddled in a superplasmic fat girl hug and I found it oddly comforting as well. My sweetie and I used to watch tv like that. 

Trampling is too scary for me. I don't care what anybody says, I am convinced I will snap someone's spine and get 20 years to life in prison. It's just my luck that an accident will happen and I will have to explain why theres a grinning corpse on the floor in my apartment. No trampling for me thanks.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think that I will stick to the old fashioned snuggles, hugs and rollovers thank you.
I just cannot see myself smothering a man even if he likes it. I am to gentle of a soul to even think that I might hurt someone and it would always be there in the back of my mind so I would get no pleasure from the experience because I would worry the whole time.

Sex is no fun if your partner is num from smashing.... lol


----------



## Emma (Mar 14, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Sex is no fun if your partner is num from smashing.... lol



If your partner is into it they won't be numb, they'll be highly turned on and ready to give you the best f**k ever! lol


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 14, 2006)

Though I've never been squashed... it seems like fun and I would love to have the opportunity now that I think about. I think it's appealing to me mainly because of what AnnMarie mentioned... you can feel the soft, squishiness of fat simply with your hands... but the sheer weight of a woman can never be experienced unless it is upon you. And when I think about why I am attracted to big women, I think of both shape, feel, and physical weight. AnnMarie, I really like the way you explained that. I'm all curious now, dammit!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Though I've never been squashed... it seems like fun and I would love to have the opportunity now that I think about. I think it's appealing to me mainly because of what AnnMarie mentioned... you can feel the soft, squishiness of fat simply with your hands... but the sheer weight of a woman can never be experienced unless it is upon you. And when I think about why I am attracted to big women, I think of both shape, feel, and physical weight. AnnMarie, I really like the way you explained that. I'm all curious now, dammit!



:wubu: C'mere little boy. I'd be glad to drop some knowledge on you.


----------



## ciaobella (Mar 14, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> If your partner is into it they won't be numb, they'll be highly turned on and ready to give you the best f**k ever! lol




I totally agree with this statement! When both people are totally into it, it can be the best sexual experience ever  

I've actually squashed guys I was dating before and with the right chemistry you can actually orgasm without actually having sex, crazy I know, but oh so true 

I guess for some of us it's the ultimate fantasy. I can see how some wouldn't go for it, but like with any preference, you just don't do it if you don't want to, though I would say that if hurting the guy is all that is holding you back, I wouldn't worry about it...if a 115 pound guy can handle all 300+ lbs of me, it's not that big of a deal


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 15, 2006)

Ann Marie, brilliant explanation. 

And even though I have no experience with it, from all of the anecdotes I've read over the past couple of years or so at Dimensions, the human body can withstand quite a bit more weight then some would expect.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, since you all put it so nicely, I guess that with the right partner, it would be kind of fun to lay attop and just squishy up a man that I liked. Kind of a turn-on really.... Hmmmm interesting stirrings here..... might have to try it... just for the experience if you mind..... lol


----------



## Pink (Mar 15, 2006)

I love to squash my partner. 
I would love to be on the recieving end of a good squash sometime as well. lol


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmmm, have any of you noticed that the originator of this post hasn't even put his two cents worth in?

I wonder if sumpin happened to him while experimenting with this concept? LOL


----------



## altered states (Mar 15, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I wonder if sumpin happened to him while experimenting with this concept? LOL



You know, if you've gotta go young, I reckon that's the way to do it.


----------



## tomobdlam (Mar 15, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> You know, if you've gotta go young, I reckon that's the way to do it.


Make sure you have some life insurance. The undertaker is going to charge extra for the two hours labor to get that grin off your face!

Actually, I go by the moral behind the "Alien" movies: Never let someone you don't know sit on your face.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Mar 15, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Hmmmm, have any of you noticed that the originator of this post hasn't even put his two cents worth in?
> 
> I wonder if sumpin happened to him while experimenting with this concept? LOL



Hey I'm still here, I'm fine and it hasnt happened yet  lol!! Ty for your concern ladyrose  :wubu: !

Thanks for all your replies theyve been enlightening and have shown that squashing is kinda like marmite: you either love it or hate it.

I'll let you know my opinion after it happens  !!

Thanks again  .

Matthew.


----------



## NYSquashee (Mar 16, 2006)

Always nice to see the subject come around again.

As you can guess from my handle, I'm a fan.

I would go on and "defend" the whole "squashing" thing, but it's not really warranted. Ann Marie, Curvy, Ciaobella, etc have put it about as good as it gets. And of course, a few sexy ssbbw/bbws are much more interesting to listen to then me.  

Perhaps I'll just use the time not wasted on defending it, on actually finding myself a sexy new squasher.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 16, 2006)

I am a lifelong squashing devotee and have found it to be one of the most erotic and sensual experience EVER. As foreplay goes it is the grand slam of arousal. If you can find a BBW or ideally SSBBW who's into it and really likes to throw her weight around OMG!!!:eat2: 

I like a variety of squash positions: full body, cross body, facesitting but my fave is what I call "dry 69" where her hips are over my chest and I can reach around to fondle and jiggle an enormous armload of belly and ass, massage her legs, kiss her thighs. Doesn't get any better!!!!

As to safety I usually dare my partner to try and make me say UNCLE. Only rules are no trampling and no covering my airholes. No winners yet. Any takers? I've been with gals over 600lbs but it was a very aggressive and tall 450lber who came closest to making me beg for mercy though. In big league squashing attitude trumps sheer mass. A really SSBabe who won't hold back is VERY rare. You BIG girls need to learn how to let go and give your partner a rush like only you can. You won't be sorry!!!


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Mar 17, 2006)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I am a lifelong squashing devotee and have found it to be one of the most erotic and sensual experience EVER. As foreplay goes it is the grand slam of arousal. If you can find a BBW or ideally SSBBW who's into it and really likes to throw her weight around OMG!!!:eat2:
> 
> I like a variety of squash positions: full body, cross body, facesitting but my fave is what I call "dry 69" where her hips are over my chest and I can reach around to fondle and jiggle an enormous armload of belly and ass, massage her legs, kiss her thighs. Doesn't get any better!!!!
> 
> As to safety I usually dare my partner to try and make me say UNCLE. Only rules are no trampling and no covering my airholes. No winners yet. Any takers? I've been with gals over 600lbs but it was a very aggressive and tall 450lber who came closest to making me beg for mercy though. In big league squashing attitude trumps sheer mass. A really SSBabe who won't hold back is VERY rare. You BIG girls need to learn how to let go and give your partner a rush like only you can. You won't be sorry!!!



Damn that all sounds soooooooooooooo good  :eat2: !!

Matthew.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 18, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> You know, if you've gotta go young, I reckon that's the way to do it.


 
Yes, you do have a point there dear.... LOL


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 18, 2006)

Big_Belly_Lover said:


> Hey I'm still here, I'm fine and it hasnt happened yet  lol!! Ty for your concern ladyrose  :wubu: !
> 
> Thanks for all your replies theyve been enlightening and have shown that squashing is kinda like marmite: you either love it or hate it.
> 
> ...


 
I am always concerned about any person going into the unknown as it were...... LOL
Please do let us know how your experience was.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 18, 2006)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I am a lifelong squashing devotee and have found it to be one of the most erotic and sensual experience EVER. As foreplay goes it is the grand slam of arousal. If you can find a BBW or ideally SSBBW who's into it and really likes to throw her weight around OMG!!!:eat2:
> 
> I like a variety of squash positions: full body, cross body, facesitting but my fave is what I call "dry 69" where her hips are over my chest and I can reach around to fondle and jiggle an enormous armload of belly and ass, massage her legs, kiss her thighs. Doesn't get any better!!!!
> 
> As to safety I usually dare my partner to try and make me say UNCLE. Only rules are no trampling and no covering my airholes. No winners yet. Any takers? I've been with gals over 600lbs but it was a very aggressive and tall 450lber who came closest to making me beg for mercy though. In big league squashing attitude trumps sheer mass. A really SSBabe who won't hold back is VERY rare. You BIG girls need to learn how to let go and give your partner a rush like only you can. You won't be sorry!!!


 
*Now you have gone and done it!!!!* _ I would really love to exerience Squashing someone now_...... To bad there aren't any fellas here for that. Dang.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> *Now you have gone and done it!!!!* _ I would really love to exerience Squashing someone now_...... To bad there aren't any fellas here for that. Dang.



I have to agree with Rose. It does sound kinda interesting. It sounds like a woman needs to have a high level of self confidence for this. I think I might be too shy but reading these posts has given me something to think about. LOL


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 18, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have to agree with Rose. It does sound kinda interesting. It sounds like a woman needs to have a high level of self confidence for this. I think I might be too shy but reading these posts has given me something to think about. LOL


 
Shyness would not be an issue for Ladyrose at all, I would *DIVE* right into *IT* and Totally enjoy the experience. I am not one bit shy..... Just a bit out of touch is all .....LOL


----------



## DDP (Mar 18, 2006)

The heaviest girl I had on top of me was near 400lbs. Now at the time I could bench press 435 lbs easy. I pressed her up off of me. The next day she had bruises on her chest where I pressed her up. My present g/f weighs about 250ish. She started tickling my one time while on top and I threw her off by instinct. 
I'm about 190 lbs 5' 10 and I LOVE having big women lay on top of me. I love the softness. I don't think I'd like the trampling- actually I've never heard of it before this thread.
DDP


----------



## Emma (Mar 19, 2006)

I squished someone last night. Was hot. lol


----------



## Anna (Mar 19, 2006)

Big_Belly_Lover said:


> I'm hoping to have a squashing session with a BBW and I just wondered if any members would like to share their experiences and maybe give instrustions on whats involved and what happens?!
> 
> Thanks for your comments in advance!
> 
> Matthew.



Well I know that its fun to do. Here are a couple of pics of me and a friend doing some squashing to my hubby. These pics are from about two years ago.

Hugs
Anna 

View attachment 13.jpg


View attachment 14.jpg


----------



## Mr_M (Mar 19, 2006)

Facesitting is fun and also a real turn-on. It´s been very interesting to read your experiences and views on the subject in this thread. 

However, how do you bring up the subject? Chances are any woman would consider you an out right freak or a pervert if you asked her to sit on you. I would consider myself normal, apart from the fact that I like big women sitting on my face....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr_M said:


> Facesitting is fun and also a real turn-on. It´s been very interesting to read your experiences and views on the subject in this thread.
> 
> However, how do you bring up the subject? Chances are any woman would consider you an out right freak or a pervert if you asked her to sit on you. I would consider myself normal, apart from the fact that I like big women sitting on my face....



I'm afraid I might have made my ex feel like I thought he was a freak the one and only time he asked me to sit on him. Well, to be totally honest that is how I felt. It made me feel weird and very uncomfortable. As someone who has struggled with the issue of my weight all my life it just made my heaviness more pronounced in my mind. However, I have learned a lot reading this thread and I kinda wish I knew all this a year ago. Maybe I wouldn't have had that weird feeling and I wouldn't have given him the vibe that I thought he was a freak-a-zoid. Gosh, now I'm really feeling sorry for my ex.  

PS That is not why our relationship ended lol


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Mar 19, 2006)

Anna said:


> Well I know that its fun to do. Here are a couple of pics of me and a friend doing some squashing to my hubby. These pics are from about two years ago.
> 
> Hugs
> Anna



Thanks for the pics Anna  ! You lot looked like you were having a good time  !!

The lucky buggar  lol.

Matthew.


----------



## herin (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow Anna, that looks like it was FUN! I can't wait for my baby to come home. . hee hee


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 19, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm afraid I might have made my ex feel like I thought he was a freak the one and only time he asked me to sit on him. Well, to be totally honest that is how I felt. It made me feel weird and very uncomfortable.


Nancy, I know how you feel chica.

My very first experience with a FA he asked me to lay on top of him. I know I looked at him like he had 2 heads. I'd never even been in the cowgirl position because I was scared to death I was going to kill someone..lol and this is back when I was around 300 or so. 

He just said not to worry, to trust him. So I did and ended up laying on him for sometime. It was weird at first. I know I drove him crazy asking if he was ok, etc. After a while, I could feel our bodies meshing and I loved the feel of him under me and I know he loved the feel of me on top of him  

My best advice...start slowly..maybe sit in his lap while your on the couch and then progress from there. I think you'll be pleasantly suprised at how enjoyable it really can be.

Good luck


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Nancy, I know how you feel chica.
> 
> My very first experience with a FA he asked me to lay on top of him. I know I looked at him like he had 2 heads. I'd never even been in the cowgirl position because I was scared to death I was going to kill someone..lol and this is back when I was around 300 or so.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice Misty...Now all I need is a "him" to start slowly with. LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 19, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thanks for the advice Misty...Now all I need is a "him" to start slowly with. LOL



You're welcome..and I need a him as well..if you find set of twins..send one my way


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, I will admit, I have done it, it was a helluva lot of fun too. 

Doesn't have to be done in a sexual way either. I never equated squashing with sex. For many people it is a type of foreplay or something they enjoy during sex. For me it was just something fun to do that was also fun for somebody else. 

Tracy


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 19, 2006)

I love climbing all over my FA boyfriend, something I've never been able to do with anyone before him. If I'm laying completely on top of him in the so-called "squashing" position, I am still compelled to check with him every few moments to make sure he's OK. I love getting on his lap and straddling him to make out any chance I get. I've never been comfortable being in this position before. It makes such a huge (pun intended) difference being with someone who really loves my size vs. previous men in my life who only seemed to tolerate my size. This man makes me a purring, ever-horny love muffin  simply by making me so comfortable with myself when we're together. God bless him. :smitten:


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn it seems this thread has gone down really well  !

Yay me, yay me    lol!!

Thanks for all your comments, theyre much appreciated  .

Keep em coming  !!

Matthew.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> You're welcome..and I need a him as well..if you find set of twins..send one my way



I think I might be big enough to squash a couple of twins myself...but ok I'll share. LOL


----------



## formerking (Mar 20, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I love climbing all over my FA boyfriend, something I've never been able to do with anyone before him. If I'm laying completely on top of him in the so-called "squashing" position, I am still compelled to check with him every few moments to make sure he's OK. I love getting on his lap and straddling him to make out any chance I get. I've never been comfortable being in this position before. It makes such a huge (pun intended) difference being with someone who really loves my size vs. previous men in my life who only seemed to tolerate my size. This man makes me a purring, ever-horny love muffin  simply by making me so comfortable with myself when we're together. God bless him. :smitten:




I think your bf is a lucky guy..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 20, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I love climbing all over my FA boyfriend, something I've never been able to do with anyone before him. If I'm laying completely on top of him in the so-called "squashing" position, I am still compelled to check with him every few moments to make sure he's OK. I love getting on his lap and straddling him to make out any chance I get. I've never been comfortable being in this position before. It makes such a huge (pun intended) difference being with someone who really loves my size vs. previous men in my life who only seemed to tolerate my size. This man makes me a purring, ever-horny love muffin  simply by making me so comfortable with myself when we're together. God bless him. :smitten:



This is wonderful. Although I'm a good shot away from super-sized, it has always irked me that women who are bigger than a size 2 aren't supposed to do "cute girlfriend things" like get in their S/O's laps!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

Hope my posts aren't making anyone gag out there as I reference my boyfriend for the 10,000,000th time. I am a smitten kitten. 

If we lived in the same city and saw eachother more frequently, I'd be a content, sated and happy fat girl and would spend far less time thinking and talking about him and more time _being_ with him. Someday.  

Laura


----------



## bigboobsandbelly (Mar 20, 2006)

wit hthe right man:smitten:


----------



## NYSquashee (Mar 20, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> *Now you have gone and done it!!!!* _ I would really love to exerience Squashing someone now_...... To bad there aren't any fellas here for that. Dang.




I'm shocked and appalled that there hasn't been any guys jumping up to off their services.

Tisk Tisk.

I suppose I'm the only guy with good taste these days.


----------



## mango (Mar 21, 2006)

*Although I am yet to try it, the thought of being sat on & squashed by a big cutie and even face sitting for me is a big turn on.

Still waiting for the opportunity to present itself..

 *


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 21, 2006)

BodaciousMag said:


> For those of you who might want a bit more info check this out:



The whole squashing thing is so intimate and personal with a partner that this staged and "for business" stuff just comes across so very _unsexy_ to me. I know people do make a business of this, but I think when you share this experience with someone you actually care about, it takes it to a whole other level.

Just a note: I don't think nipples are allowed, so one of your photos might disappear before too long.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 21, 2006)

Addendum to Bod Mag: My partner trusts me to move to get off him quick-as-I-can if he begins having trouble breathing or the pressure of his umm.. "growing excitement" starts to get to be too much under my weight. I love that feeling of power. 

The participants in your photos are trusting that at the end of the day's video production they're gonna be able to pick up their paychecks. Your girls may as well be sitting on benches. The guys know they're OK because you don't want a lawsuit.

Completely different levels of intimacy and trust when you're squashing a loved one - real excitement versus selling videos and magazines.

My point (finally.. whooo.. ), to those looking at these photos "for more info" the real thing is far sexier, far more thrilling than these cold photos can ever hope to capture.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 21, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> The whole squashing thing is so intimate and personal with a partner that this staged and "for business" stuff just comes across so very _unsexy_ to me. I know people do make a business of this, but I think when you share this experience with someone you actually care about, it takes it to a whole other level.
> 
> Just a note: I don't think nipples are allowed, so one of your photos might disappear before too long.




Actually that thing qualifies as spam/advertising. It will surely be deleted soon.


----------



## Mr_M (Mar 21, 2006)

I think it&#180;s very encouraging to read that there are "real" people who do this, and also that they are doing it for fun and not necessarily like a domme/sub-thing. I am really into the whole squashing thing, but I am not a submissive person, and I would never want to be anyone&#180;s "slave" or something like that. I just love to feel the weight of a big woman.


----------



## Tommyboy1974 (Mar 21, 2006)

Having a BBW's full weight on your body is the best fealing in the world. I love fealing enveloped by my lovers body, that sort of "Now I got you right where I want you" is such a turn on! If you truly trust your lover, and she trusts you and this turns you on I defiantly recommend having fun with this. And 69 is the best I could stay under my lover all night long if thats what she wants to do! And to all the woman in this group who aren't sure if your man can handle it... He can. thats why he is attracted to you because your a Big Beautiful Woman. 

just my two cents


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr_M said:


> I think it´s very encouraging to read that there are "real" people who do this, and also that they are doing it for fun and not necessarily like a domme/sub-thing. I am really into the whole squashing thing, but I am not a submissive person, and I would never want to be anyone´s "slave" or something like that. I just love to feel the weight of a big woman.



I was wondering about that. Being squashed seemed a little submissive to me but I guess not if you don't think about it in that way.


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Mar 21, 2006)

I remember when I finally found a like minded BBW who'd be willing to sit on me.I was so happy to finally find someone who was willing to lose herself and just lay around on me for hours at a time.It is the most erotic thing I feel to be beneath a woman who isn't afraid to let you know of her power and her weight.Coupled with a loving partner in such an erotic fetish is a major quest for BBW lovers like myself.:wubu:


----------



## Tommyboy1974 (Mar 21, 2006)

Now that you mention it it does seem a little submissive on the mans part, I'm not sure if it is , or not. I wouldn't consider my self submissive, But this is defeinitely a big turn on for me. Somthing you can't put your finger on why It turnd me on so much, It just realy does! Hard to say what it is in the human mind that excites one person and not another. 

Such is life


----------



## Mr_M (Mar 22, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I was wondering about that. Being squashed seemed a little submissive to me but I guess not if you don't think about it in that way.


 
I see what you mean. However, I think that there is a difference of perhaps being a bit submissive in bed at times (ie to enjoy squashing)compared to the more submissive life style (so to speak) that some squashees seem to lead. 

I think that Tommy summed it up pretty well too.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 22, 2006)

When I would complain about the size of my body, my now ex-boyfriend would tell me to lay on him..fully..no hands touching the ground..heh.This was done in a humorous manner, he would be laughing, I would be laughing,he would be gasping a little.*L*Now that I think about it, I think he was wanting me to know that I was *ok*.But I now think that maybe we both enjoyed it for another reason.
I do not find the coldness of 'staged' anything to be sexy.This sort of thing should be fun..happy..calming..energetic..erotic..full of laughs and sighs and staring into eyes.......oh...I need a lap..or.....well......nevermind..


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2006)

Mr_M said:


> I see what you mean. However, I think that there is a difference of perhaps being a bit submissive in bed at times (ie to enjoy squashing)compared to the more submissive life style (so to speak) that some squashees seem to lead.
> 
> I think that Tommy summed it up pretty well too.



The whole dom/sub thing is interesting territory but it's not really my "thing". However, if I had my very own submissive I wouldn't squash him...I'd have him paint my house.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 22, 2006)

Being underneath your lover and feeling their weight is incredible. And I don't find it to be a dynamic of dom/sub. It's the equal participation of both lovers in different contexts; one just happens to be in a different position. I think that such a thing is empowering and didactic for both people. The woman feels empowered, sexy, confident in her size and the fact that her lover enjoys the immensity of her bodacious bod on himself, and the man gets a chance to throw off the trappings of masculinity and dominance and enjoy having the woman on top and experiencing a sexual encounter from a different perspective and position! 

Besides, the view is nice on top too.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 22, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The whole dom/sub thing is interesting territory but it's not really my "thing". However, if I had my very own submissive I wouldn't squash him...I'd have him paint my house.


 
rep points rep points- can I borrow your sub to do my laundry?


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 22, 2006)

I prefer squishing :3 Which is like squashing except without the lack of breathing. I like breathing.

Me being squashed: *urk! ghh!*
Carla: meep! *jumps up and knees me in the spleen by accident*
Me: Urk! Again!
Mood: *dies*

I suppose the fact that she's a bit clumsy and my diaphragm is teh weak has something to do with it as well. I do like the feel of her on top of me, I just like to breathe and.. whatever spleens do... as well. 

=Divals


----------



## toni (Mar 23, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The whole dom/sub thing is interesting territory but it's not really my "thing". However, if I had my very own submissive I wouldn't squash him...I'd have him paint my house.



Ha! That is so funny. I need to get one of those!
Anyone want an application?  

This thread is has me intrigued. I am going to try this asap, I will let everyone know how it turns out. I want to squash and I want to be squashed. :smitten:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

to be honest I have never bee napart of a quote squahing session, though i have been sat on by a couple of my over weight female friends.


----------



## Russ2d (Mar 23, 2006)

I am another FA who loves to be "squashed". I've had the great fortune of being sat on and layed upon be some very fat beautiful women. It is such a pleasurable experience- to be enveloped by and have her feminine softness spread across you; to sink into her fat that is pressing down on you with her weight creating a pressure that adds to it all.

Squashing can be soothing and sensual or deeply sexual (the hardness of a man meshed to the softness of a woman)- as a type of "body sex" which I agree with a previous poster can easily lead to orgasm.

As far as the role-play aspects go, squashing can be great fun with a lot of role play without overthinking and dwelling on the whole dom/sub thing. I personally view it more as intense pleasure with aspects of chivalry... protect a woman, carry a woman, endure for a woman, and if she will please me (and herself too) by sitting on me and she wants me to be a piece of furniture for her tush to plop down upon, well then her personal chair or couch I will gladly be.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

any ladies in the south western PA area like to sit on a short mid sized male?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 23, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> rep points rep points- can I borrow your sub to do my laundry?



Thanks for the rep!  

By the way, my sub will be over asap. He's still painting the livingroom.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

seriously though im in to the whole dom/sub thing you know what they say
sticks and stones may break my bones
but whips and chains excite me
so tie me up and sit on down
to show how much you like me


----------



## Jes (Mar 23, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> seriously though im in to the whole dom/sub thing you know what they say
> sticks and stones may break my bones
> but whips and chains excite me
> so tie me up and sit on down
> to show how much you like me


agreed, it can be fun, but only if the sub behaves!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> agreed, it can be fun, but only if the sub behaves!


oh i behave


----------



## Jes (Mar 24, 2006)

i doubt it. subs always say they do, but in reality? Not so much.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 24, 2006)

its hard to object if i'm gaged


----------



## Jes (Mar 24, 2006)

That's funny, I was just about to post something very, very similar...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 24, 2006)

hand cuffs hinderthat as well


----------



## Loscos (Mar 24, 2006)

Squashing is alright and nice and all, but for me it didn't really do anything special.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 24, 2006)

depending on the situatio nit can be really arousing, like if I was fighting for air that ouwld be fun


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 24, 2006)

I think the white chalk markings left on the carpet to trace the position your body was found might put a damper on things a bit.  Not being able to breath might not be as fun as you would imagine. Be careful finding out.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 24, 2006)

i'll keep that in mind


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2006)

Could you imagine?!?!?!? I would feel awful if I squashed my sub into the carpet........

That's a stain that'll _never_ come out!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 24, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:



> Could you imagine?!?!?!? I would feel awful if I squashed my sub into the carpet........
> 
> That's a stain that'll _never_ come out!


hahaha, bad mental pictures


----------



## Jes (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh, my dears, that's why you lay out the plastic tarp FIRST. Easier to...clean up, that way!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Oh, my dears, that's why you lay out the plastic tarp FIRST. Easier to...clean up, that way!


i have tarps that i use for painting but they might work


----------



## Mr_M (Apr 26, 2006)

toni said:


> Ha! That is so funny. I need to get one of those!
> Anyone want an application?
> 
> This thread is has me intrigued. I am going to try this asap, I will let everyone know how it turns out. I want to squash and I want to be squashed. :smitten:


 
So have you tried it out yet? Curious....


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Contrary to popular belief it's not painful at all, it's rather comforting to many people. It's a snug feeling like being swaddled in a superplasmic fat girl hug and I found it oddly comforting as well. My sweetie and I used to watch tv like that.
> 
> Trampling is too scary for me. I don't care what anybody says, I am convinced I will snap someone's spine and get 20 years to life in prison. It's just my luck that an accident will happen and I will have to explain why theres a grinning corpse on the floor in my apartment. No trampling for me thanks.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLL


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 26, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> If your partner is into it they won't be numb, they'll be highly turned on and ready to give you the best f**k ever! lol


wow never heard a woman get that vulgar. who says women arnt as bad as men LOL.


----------



## toni (Apr 26, 2006)

i did try it(a couple of times), we both enjoyed it! I was the one to do the squashing (he hasnt squashed me yet, I keep forgetting to ask), it was pretty cool for me. I liked the view from up there, it is very intimate. I lay directly on top of him, leg to leg, belly to belly my head resting on my arms which are folded on his chest. 
He says he likes feeling the pressure and the weight on him.

SO this is my squashing experience  
I will be happy to answer anymore questions regarding this


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 26, 2006)

there are really many brands of squashing... as annmarie pointed out, she was sitting... toni stated she laid on her partner... but, as lilly points out one must be careful... especially if one's desired "squashing" really is "trampling"... if you want your partner to physically step on you, you must be EXTREMELY careful... there are calculated positions where one can step - shoulder area, hips, tush, thighs... practicing squashing/trampling/crushing requires an extreme amount of trust in your partner... it is very important that they are well read/trained to do such, otherwise, serious injury (i.e. broken bones & punctured organs) could result... 

please also note, that if you are interested in breathplay (facesitting) that as well should be done only by a partner who really KNOWS what they are doing... 

i am interested to hear how the session goes... 

also, if there is anyone out there who has further questions about fetish play, feel free to contact me... i am a bonafied sex-ed teacher...

:bow:


----------



## NYSquashee (Apr 26, 2006)

Once again, great to see the topic gathering some talk on here.

I just started working on this new story which I'll post in the (wait for it...) stories section, all about squashing. 

Amazing what a couple of days off of work can do to you.


----------



## toni (Apr 26, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> please also note, that if you are interested in breathplay (facesitting) that as well should be done only by a partner who really KNOWS what they are doing...
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:



MASTER!!! Tell me more about breathplay...all types


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd love to partake in squashing, but to me, trampling doesn't sound as fun as it does dangerous.


----------



## NYSquashee (Apr 26, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> there are really many brands of squashing... as annmarie pointed out, she was sitting... toni stated she laid on her partner... but, as lilly points out one must be careful... especially if one's desired "squashing" really is "trampling"... if you want your partner to physically step on you, you must be EXTREMELY careful... there are calculated positions where one can step - shoulder area, hips, tush, thighs... practicing squashing/trampling/crushing requires an extreme amount of trust in your partner... it is very important that they are well read/trained to do such, otherwise, serious injury (i.e. broken bones & punctured organs) could result...
> 
> please also note, that if you are interested in breathplay (facesitting) that as well should be done only by a partner who really KNOWS what they are doing...
> 
> ...




Couldn't have put it better myself.

Maybe that's just cause I wouldn't have used a pink font color though.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 27, 2006)

Ever since I discovered my FAism I've been a big fan of the idea, and I think that it can be quite erotic. I've never been a fan of S & M, or the whole idea of total domination, but the idea of a lovely lady being able to have her way with me without the help of anything but her own bountiful body turns me on to no end. Just imagining a girl laying on top of me, pinning my arms underneath her and tickling my neck and ear with her tongue as I softly whined, powerless to resist...

Good heavens, I'm getting worked up just writing this. XD


----------



## sicninja911 (Apr 27, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Couldn't have put it better myself.
> 
> Maybe that's just cause I wouldn't have used a pink font color though.



holy shizzle! you're fuel? dude you're stories are awesome, man. sometimes i feel as though i'm right there. anyway. this reminds me of the topic i brought up a couple months ago about facesittng. you can say that it falls in the catagory of squashing.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Apr 27, 2006)

I was never into squashing but I LOVE being smothered. There's just something about lying beneath a 400lb vixen and squirming as she envelopes me in her body that brings out the animal in me.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 27, 2006)

toni said:


> MASTER!!! Tell me more about breathplay...all types





in a nutshell - breathplay is ASPHYXIATION... yes... cutting off that air supply for erotic benefit... (if you didn't already know)... 

so, couple an FA who is into weight and asphyxiation and you can just imagine the excitingly erotic possibilities of having your oxygen supply diminished by the delicious soft fluffiness of fat...


----------



## sumodana (Apr 30, 2006)

Hope u like that picture!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

hmm how bout a postcard of a woman squashing a man withthe caption wish you where here, pointing to the man XD


----------



## Kazecat (Apr 30, 2006)

I would love to see a postcard like that.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

then i have a reason to open photoshop! all i need is a squashing pic, if one ogf theese ladies would be so kind?


----------



## Kazecat (Apr 30, 2006)

I hope one of them helps you I can't get enough of the squashing stuff.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Apr 30, 2006)

sumodana said:


> Hope u like that picture!



Great picture  !!

Are those two twins coz they look similar and is that you underneath? Well done if the answer is yes to both  lol!

Matthew.


----------



## twinklebelle (Apr 30, 2006)

Divals said:


> I prefer squishing :3 Which is like squashing except without the lack of breathing. I like breathing.
> 
> Me being squashed: *urk! ghh!*
> Carla: meep! *jumps up and knees me in the spleen by accident*
> ...


 
Ok, what exactly is the difference between squashing and squishing? The logistics of it, I mean. If an FA asks you to squash him, would it be the same as if he had asked you to squish him? 

And another thing....we all aren't 300 lb "lightweights".  I just wonder if there's an ideal weight for squashing/squishing, or if the experience would be the same with any weight. Are there women who are "too big" to squash their guy? Just curious. Seems to me to be a very intimate act with lots of trust involved. Also sounds like a blast!


----------



## NYSquashee (Apr 30, 2006)

twinklebelle said:


> Ok, what exactly is the difference between squashing and squishing? The logistics of it, I mean. If an FA asks you to squash him, would it be the same as if he had asked you to squish him?
> 
> And another thing....we all aren't 300 lb "lightweights".  I just wonder if there's an ideal weight for squashing/squishing, or if the experience would be the same with any weight. Are there women who are "too big" to squash their guy? Just curious. Seems to me to be a very intimate act with lots of trust involved. Also sounds like a blast!




Really there isn't a difference. 

And I ream, there really isn't a "too big" weight. It all depends on what a "squashee" can take. Some can take 300lbs, and some can take up to 600lbs and above squashing them. All depends.

And yes, it is a blast.
Personally I've been able to have up to 350lbs squashing me with no real problems. So I don't know my "limit" per say.

And yes, Twink. It is a blast. hehe.


----------



## Mr_M (Apr 30, 2006)

Most guys probably can handle more than you think. However one should be very cautious and start off easy IMO, and then increase little by little.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 30, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> in a nutshell - breathplay is ASPHYXIATION... yes... cutting off that air supply for erotic benefit... (if you didn't already know)...
> 
> so, couple an FA who is into weight and asphyxiation and you can just imagine the excitingly erotic possibilities of having your oxygen supply diminished by the delicious soft fluffiness of fat...



Wasn't that a CSI episode...I didn't turn out too well for the FA if I recall. :doh:


----------



## NYSquashee (Apr 30, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Wasn't that a CSI episode...I didn't turn out too well for the FA if I recall. :doh:




Yea, what a bunch of nonsense that one was.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 30, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Yea, what a bunch of nonsense that one was.



Yeah, I agree with you on that. But asphyxiation still seems a bit far to go for pleasure to me.


----------



## NYSquashee (Apr 30, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah, I agree with you on that. But asphyxiation still seems a bit far to go for pleasure to me.



I'd have to agree with you. I mean, I do love most, if not all of the 'elements" of the squashing thing. But as for the asphyxiation thing is a bit much for me too at times.

Everything in small doses I suppose.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 30, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah, I agree with you on that. But asphyxiation still seems a bit far to go for pleasure to me.



People have died from this - though the ones I'm aware of died while alone and masturbating. Anyone considering it should venture into this area very, very carefully.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 30, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> People have died from this - though the ones I'm aware of died while alone and masturbating. Anyone considering it should venture into this area very, very carefully.



 Eek...an orgasm can't be all that much fun if you're dead.


----------



## herin (Apr 30, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Wasn't that a CSI episode...I didn't turn out too well for the FA if I recall. :doh:



The episode in question: they were having sex with her on top. Both were very drunk and she passed out on top of him. So I don't think it was intentional asphyxiation.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 30, 2006)

herin said:


> The episode in question: they were having sex with her on top. Both were very drunk and she passed out on top of him. So I don't think it was intentional asphyxiation.



Oh yes...I remember thinking that she didn't seem all that big to me.


----------



## herin (Apr 30, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh yes...I remember thinking that she didn't seem all that big to me.



I know, but they made it out to seem that she was huge!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 30, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> People have died from this - though the ones I'm aware of died while alone and masturbating. Anyone considering it should venture into this area very, very carefully.



Was this the type of masturbation where they looped their necks into a noose and hung themselves from the clothes bar in the closet? They didn't have the intention of strangling, but I suppose the autoerotic asphyxiation became too much and they choked themselves...So, then, I must wonder, how many of these autoerotic accidents are announced as suicides by those who discover the body, pants around the ankles?

5 posts more...so close!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

herin said:


> I know, but they made it out to seem that she was huge!


haha, yeah people always over react to this kinda stuff, liek theat movie Feed in the UK.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> haha, yeah people always over react to this kinda stuff, liek theat movie Feed in the UK.



But you know what? I did learn one thing from that episode...The Vegas Bash is a real thing!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 1, 2006)

the vegas bash?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 1, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> the vegas bash?



Yep! the Vegas Bash!


----------



## Recliner (May 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> :wubu: C'mere little boy. I'd be glad to drop some knowledge on you.



i would also like some knowledge


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2006)

I wanna go but I can't...Maybe next year?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yep! the Vegas Bash!


awesome! i should go sometime, maybe meet a few of you lovely ladies there?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2006)

You don't have to travel to Vegas to do that. Check out the "East" Forum. They organize lots of get togethers if you are interested.


----------



## Jes (May 1, 2006)

And I'll make this offer--for anyone in SE PA who wants to be squashed, I'll do it for free. Just ride the SEPTA bus with me any morning when it's packed!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> And I'll make this offer--for anyone in SE PA who wants to be squashed, I'll do it for free. Just ride the SEPTA bus with me any morning when it's packed!



Oh I'm game... What's SEPTA? Where's SE PA? What's PA?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 1, 2006)

haha i tihnk she ment that the bus is so packed.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 1, 2006)

Is squashing on a bus the fat version of the mile high club?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 1, 2006)

im not sure


----------



## Jes (May 1, 2006)

Yes. Yes it is.

And Fuzzy, you know full well what PA is. And you're married. So bring the wife!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 1, 2006)

what about us young singles?


----------



## NYSquashee (May 2, 2006)

We have to wait in line.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yes. Yes it is.
> 
> And Fuzzy, you know full well what PA is. And you're married. So bring the wife!



Heh. Woohoo!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 2, 2006)

oh damn, foiled again


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 2, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:



> awesome! i should go sometime, maybe meet a few of you lovely ladies there?



This year is a big year. A whole bunch of people from here are going, myself included. I was on the fence about it but I heard that some dear friends of mine are going to marry that weekend in Vegas and this pushed me right over the edge to book my trip. Yay!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yes. Yes it is.



I'm gonna have to start riding more buses! Anyone for a bus trip?


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2006)

Look, I squash people who aren't squashees all day long--seems only fair that I should do it to a few people who'd enjoy it (I'm getting so tired of the really dirty looks I get!). You'll have to put up with a few stepped-on-feet, though.


----------



## Anna (May 2, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> This year is a big year. A whole bunch of people from here are going, myself included. I was on the fence about it but I heard that some dear friends of mine are going to marry that weekend in Vegas and this pushed me right over the edge to book my trip. Yay!



Hi Lilly 

Tony and I were going to go, but its just way to expensive to go from England to Vegas. So we will most likely be coming back to Boston right after Christmas. Looking forward to New Years...   


Hugs
Anna


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 2, 2006)

Anna said:


> Hi Lilly
> 
> Tony and I were going to go, but its just way to expensive to go from England to Vegas. So we will most likely be coming back to Boston right after Christmas. Looking forward to New Years...
> 
> ...



Aww. I'm really sorry to hear that, I would have LOVED to have seen you two. Till after Christmas! :kiss2:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 2, 2006)

when is this event taking place?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 2, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> when is this event taking place?



The bash or Jes fondling people on the bus?


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> The bash or Jes fondling people on the bus?


Lilly, I am not FONDLING! There may be some unintended frottage, but definitely no fondling.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 2, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> The bash or Jes fondling people on the bus?


the bash


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 3, 2006)

The bash is July 25 - 30. A lot of people are only going for the weekend though.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 3, 2006)

Maybe bus squashing club wasn't such a good idea after all. Shoot! I really was hoping to be a member since I'll never be a member of the mile high club


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 3, 2006)

you dont like flying?


----------



## Interesting FA (May 3, 2006)

This is my first posting, so be gentle, but I had to respond to a thread about squashing. Squashing is awesome! As an FA, I'm not worthy to be squished and feel lucky to have the experience. :bow: But that doesn't quite do it justice. Anyway, it's a matter of trust. Ladies, have trust in your FA that he won't do anything to get hurt. FAs, reassure your ladies that it's cool and you're fine. Reading through the threads, I see that happening. So now - perhaps I'll see you in Vegas. Have a great day!!! Now, to get some good graphics.......


----------



## NYSquashee (May 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> Look, I squash people who aren't squashees all day long--seems only fair that I should do it to a few people who'd enjoy it (I'm getting so tired of the really dirty looks I get!). You'll have to put up with a few stepped-on-feet, though.




Fair enough. Stepped-on feet are more than a fair trade off.


----------



## Emma (May 3, 2006)

I just thought I'd make it clear due to messages I've had from a few people. Just because I like this, doesn't mean I'm going to do it to you. Just my boyfriend.

Thank you.


----------



## Jes (May 3, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Fair enough. Stepped-on feet are more than a fair trade off.


Elbow to the ribs?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 3, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> This year is a big year. A whole bunch of people from here are going, myself included. I was on the fence about it but I heard that some dear friends of mine are going to marry that weekend in Vegas and this pushed me right over the edge to book my trip. Yay!


i'm gonna try and come


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> i'm gonna try and come



I hope you can make it, it would be great to see you there. (careful you don't like it so much you never want to go home )


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 4, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> you dont like flying?



I haven't flown since I was a kid. Not because I'm scared but because I haven't had the opportunity. If I did travel by plane I would very likely be a nervous wreck at first. Once I got used to it I'd be fine.  

That being said...there is no way some guy and my big butt would be able to fit into one of those tiny bathrooms to do the deed. So it looks like I'll never be a mile high club member. Squashing on a bus might be more my speed.


----------



## Jes (May 4, 2006)

I have "heard" that there are a variety of "ways" that people can "join" the mile high club and become "members." Think 2 seats next to one another in the last row, a blankie, and a disinterested cabin crew.


----------



## NYSquashee (May 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Elbow to the ribs?




Raising the odds, huh?

Still yes. Workable.


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

heh. I'm just wanting to explain that that's where my elbow makes contact, being short as I am.
Squashee, and I'm sure you hear this lots, you're adorable with a capital 'cute.'


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 5, 2006)

Is it me or does NYSquashee look like Marky Mark in his underwear modeling days???


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Is it me or does NYSquashee look like Marky Mark in his underwear modeling days???


sure, we'll go with that.

squashee, do you have an extra nipple?


----------



## NYSquashee (May 6, 2006)

No, and I must say you two lovely ladies aren't the first to make the "Marky Mark" comparison.

I think it's kinda close. But just picture a much more outta shape Mark, and there ya go.

Oh, and thats a no go on the extra nipple thing.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 6, 2006)

No extra nipple! Bonus!


----------



## NYSquashee (May 6, 2006)

And here I thought I'd be in the loss column for that.


----------



## Jes (May 7, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> No, and I must say you two lovely ladies aren't the first to make the "Marky Mark" comparison.
> 
> I think it's kinda close. But just picture a much more outta shape Mark, and there ya go.
> 
> Oh, and thats a no go on the extra nipple thing.



And for me, just picture a much more outta shape Marky Mark fan, and there ya go.

And if you feel the loss of that 3rd nipple acutely, then please do feel free to borrow mine.


----------



## NYSquashee (May 9, 2006)

Bus squashings...lending of nipples...what a lovely and generous woman you are.


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 9, 2006)

hey nysquashee,

when can i come over (with the dim girls of nyc - of course) and squash you?!?!?!?!?

inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## toni (May 9, 2006)

We sure do like to squash!


----------



## MissToodles (May 9, 2006)

they want to come along too ;p


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 9, 2006)

ooohhhh, tagteam squashing... and y'all nyc dim girls know me well enough to know that i tease not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bow:


----------



## Jes (May 9, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Bus squashings...lending of nipples...what a lovely and generous woman you are.


I like to do what I can, you know? And I need help moving. Maybe I'll pick up a box, lose my footing, and fall on you. It's a win-win.


----------



## NYSquashee (May 9, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> hey nysquashee,
> 
> when can i come over (with the dim girls of nyc - of course) and squash you?!?!?!?!?
> 
> inquiring minds want to know...




Inquiring minds should know the answer to that one. You can come over (along with the other lovely dim NYC girls) about 3 minutes from 3minutes ago.


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 9, 2006)

if you are serious, you can pm me your info and we'll set up a squashing playdate....


----------



## missaf (May 9, 2006)

Chiming in late here, this is the LAST year for this bash the way it is at the Stardust Hotel. They're blowing it up this year's end. This is seriously the last chance to have 24/7 bash action like this.


----------



## Jes (May 9, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> if you are serious, you can pm me your info and we'll set up a squashing playdate....


and someone scoops my man yet again!!

good luck. squash in good health! think of me...


----------



## missaf (May 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> and someone scoops my man yet again!!
> 
> good luck. squash in good health! think of me...




Ya gotta be quicker jes!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 10, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> ooohhhh, tagteam squashing... and y'all nyc dim girls know me well enough to know that i tease not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bow:



NYC Dim Girls are cool and all....But the NJ Dim Girls would rock your world.


----------



## NYSquashee (May 10, 2006)

I don't doubt it. Not in the slightest.


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2006)

missaf said:


> Ya gotta be quicker jes!


Yeah, apparently! Jeez. Can't be quicker than a wife, though.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 10, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I haven't flown since I was a kid. Not because I'm scared but because I haven't had the opportunity. If I did travel by plane I would very likely be a nervous wreck at first. Once I got used to it I'd be fine.
> 
> That being said...there is no way some guy and my big butt would be able to fit into one of those tiny bathrooms to do the deed. So it looks like I'll never be a mile high club member. Squashing on a bus might be more my speed.


things could be made to work, could be the next trend in squahsing! XD


----------



## Jes (May 10, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> things could be made to work, could be the next trend in squahsing! XD


could help with the issue of prices! Can't fit into a seat, but don't want to pay for 2? get seated next to a squashee who has paid extra for the privelage!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> could help with the issue of prices! Can't fit into a seat, but don't want to pay for 2? get seated next to a squashee who has paid extra for the privelage!


i'd pay for that <3


----------



## NYSquashee (May 10, 2006)

I think Jes just solved the problem for everyone.


----------



## twinklebelle (May 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> could help with the issue of prices! Can't fit into a seat, but don't want to pay for 2? get seated next to a squashee who has paid extra for the privelage!



You're like a genius or something. lol


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 10, 2006)

twinklebelle said:


> You're like a genius or something. lol


isnt she? i love the idea


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2006)

well then, NM, you and I will have to take the first test flight together!
(your extra money will go to my NEXT flight, in which there's no squashee--I can buy 2 seats this way. Actually, I don't need them, but you never know, some day, I might!)


----------



## kilo riley (May 13, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fAHQqLoK4vU&search=bbw

what about a girl sitting on a girl? anyone know who this big girl is?


----------



## NYSquashee (May 13, 2006)

I believe that's the main "squasher" names Kim from bbwfacesitting.com. 

Could be wrong though.


----------



## sweetnycguy (May 14, 2006)

Hello. I am joining in late in the game, and also like this idea of squashing. Sounds like fun


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 14, 2006)

just got home from a bus trip and hada window sit, when a lovely goddess sat down next to me. She squished me up against the window for a good 4 hours.
Bliss...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 14, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> just got home from a bus trip and hada window sit, when a lovely goddess sat down next to me. She squished me up against the window for a good 4 hours.
> Bliss...



Yay! So bus squashing was a do-able idea after all!


----------



## Jes (May 14, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> just got home from a bus trip and hada window sit, when a lovely goddess sat down next to me. She squished me up against the window for a good 4 hours.
> Bliss...


you should've said hello.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> you should've said hello.


well i asked her if she want to sit next to me XD


----------



## fat-jenny (May 15, 2006)

Here Sumodana and I squash a skinny guy!


----------



## sweetnycguy (May 15, 2006)

This squashing ideas on wheels and air sounds nice. Although I still think it would be fun to explore the idea on land.


----------



## Jes (May 15, 2006)

sweetnycguy said:


> This squashing ideas on wheels and air sounds nice. Although I still think it would be fun to explore the idea on land.


Well apparently lipmixgirl gives it up like a champ, so hit her up!


----------



## NYSquashee (May 15, 2006)

Land, Sea, Air, it's nice to have all the planes of being covered.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 15, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Land, Sea, Air, it's nice to have all the planes of being covered.


amen brother, testify!


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well apparently lipmixgirl gives it up like a champ, so hit her up!


 
like a champ?!?!?! I AM A CHAMP!!!!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 16, 2006)

yes you are!


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 16, 2006)

anyone? anyone??? am i the only one here who is both all talk and all action???


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 16, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> anyone? anyone??? am i the only one here who is both all talk and all action???




Work it, my sister!!!:kiss2:


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 16, 2006)

I feel like I'm a bit late on this one, but what the hell. 

I have a very good friend who really loves my size (he says that a hearty appreciation of the fuller female form is almost universal among hispanic men). The sex was awesome, but what he loved most of all was just having me wrap myself around him. He says that bigger women are just amazingly soft and comforting. Our relationship was spawned during a 'wife swapping' session that my dear husband masterminded. Now, 15 years later, we are still the best of friends, and he still loves my bear hugs.

I just wish that my husband felt the same way. When we married I was an anorexic 115 pounds. I am now at my natural 213 and he doesn't want me sexually anymore.

Crying shame is what it is.

MoonGoddess


----------



## kitimer (May 16, 2006)

:smitten: I love this thread, So here is my take on squashing, Brace your selves.

As you may know I am new here and decided to discuss my fantasies,but first my activities. 
I endure preassure in the form of a toe or even foot squashing. Here is what i do. I ask A bbw or bhm to allow me to place their chair on top of my toes or foot, one of the chairs with wide bottom rungs works best for me. Then they sit down on the chair full weight uninhibited. Once the preasures turns to pain i continue to bear withit till i have say "uncle"
AThese ladies and gentlemen are willing partners in public places and i get more rejections than permisions. The heavyest squash i handled for a length of time was a 525 pound male who did not know my foot was under his chair ( I snuck it under).

I accidentally got my left foot run over by a 248 lb powerchair and 270 lb BBw riding the power wheelchair on my 2nd bus trip alone.
She was backing down the isle backwards slowly on an angle and i was sitting in the front. she bumped my left foot eith the mid wheel of her 6 wheel mid wheel drive chair and asked me to move my foot.
Well, it was to late my shoe was pinned beneath the wheel of her rather massive chair the bus driver came to see what was the matter, and she told her your on his toe, and as she said this she was right in front of the lady in the wheelchair. Now she had only one way to move.  you guesed it she backed over my toes and part of my foot. there was no pain, but the preasure was undescribable. Ann Marie is right once you feel wheight then can you comprehend it
I tried to hide my arousal, but it was no use. it lasted a while because she moved the chair back as slow as she could.
Now my fantasies. I want to have regular squahings like the ones discussed here and like the ones from people like goddess patty prettyssbbw and queen adrenas squashers ect. 
I also want to some day have a 650 lb woman stand on my hands.

that is my 2 cents. Have a nice and blessed day everyone.


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2006)

kitimer said:


> :smitten: I love this thread, So here is my take on squashing, Brace your selves.
> 
> As you may know I am new here and decided to discuss my fantasies,but first my activities.
> I endure preassure in the form of a toe or even foot squashing. Here is what i do. I ask A bbw or bhm to allow me to place their chair on top of my toes or foot, one of the chairs with wide bottom rungs works best for me. Then they sit down on the chair full weight uninhibited. Once the preasures turns to pain i continue to bear withit till i have say "uncle"
> ...


Did you used to hang out at the UC-Irvine (or was it Riverside?) library?


----------



## falloftroy7 (May 17, 2006)

my boyfriend likes squashing :wubu:


----------



## kitimer (May 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> Did you used to hang out at the UC-Irvine (or was it Riverside?) library?



I have never been to those places , however I grew up in florida and moved around the country settling in el cajon, california.
My activities started at age 7.


----------



## Jes (May 17, 2006)

kitimer said:


> I have never been to those places , however I grew up in florida and moved around the country settling in el cajon, california.
> My activities started at age 7.


well, come to philadelphia and get on my bus route. I'll be sure to step on you as often as humanly possible, moreso when I'm having a bad day!


----------



## kitimer (May 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> well, come to philadelphia and get on my bus route. I'll be sure to step on you as often as humanly possible, moreso when I'm having a bad day!



I hope someday I can go on a Vacation may be I will be able to get to philly.
Thanks:eat2:


----------



## Jes (May 19, 2006)

kitimer said:


> I hope someday I can go on a Vacation may be I will be able to get to philly.
> Thanks:eat2:


I'm nowhere near fat enough for you, but I'll do the best I can do. Being so slim and trim has its disadvantages. Sometimes, when I turn sideways at a party, it looks like I left early!!


----------



## tjw1971 (May 23, 2006)

My g/f, as I think I posted in another thread earlier, was surprised to find out she's considerably heavier than she thought. (She's a big girl, but to look at her, most people would guess her weight as "Over 200lbs. - but probably not more than 250.") After a weigh-in at the doctor's office though, plus trying out her mom's scale at home and another friend's scale, she confirmed that she was at least a full 310lbs. (Probably 314lbs. if you believe the doctor's scale over the others, which said 310 and 318.) My cheap bathroom scale originally showed her as "only" 279lbs.

Anyway, as big as she is, she never had the type of belly that stuck out at all when she stands up. She's more just "big all over, proportionally". After snacking quite a bit in recent weeks and so forth, we've now started noticing a bit of tummy sticking out when she wears a dress - even standing up. For what it's worth, my seemingly inaccurate scale now shows her as 287.

Occasionally, she sits on top of me in bed, but always straddling me with her legs on each side of me. That always feels good, but it seemed like she was still supporting a lot of weight on her legs. So last night, I finally got her to sit on me while lifting her legs in the air. Wow! It was like a second person climbed on top! Loved it! I'm gonna have a new respect for just watching her get up out of chairs and things now! Those big leg muscles of hers have lots of work to do all day long.




falloftroy7 said:


> my boyfriend likes squashing :wubu:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> well, come to philadelphia and get on my bus route. I'll be sure to step on you as often as humanly possible, moreso when I'm having a bad day!


next time in philly i'll be sure to take the bus ^_^


----------



## Jes (May 23, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> next time in philly i'll be sure to take the bus ^_^


My offer stands for the machine in the gym that works the thighs, too. I'll fit you in there with me and squash you that way (I like the direction that makes your butt tingle. Well, my butt, not your butt)


----------



## Allie Cat (May 24, 2006)

When my fiancee is on top of me, I can't breathe ... but she weighs probably about 350.

A little bit of asphyxiation is worth it.

=Divals


----------



## NYSquashee (May 25, 2006)

Don't mind me, I'm just sitting here being jealous of Divals.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just sitting here being jealous of Divals.


I thought Lipmix had already ponied up some squashin', no?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 25, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just sitting here being jealous of Divals.


same here mate


----------



## NYSquashee (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> I thought Lipmix had already ponied up some squashin', no?




Yes, but I haven't been lucky enough to collect on that one yet.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Yes, but I haven't been lucky enough to collect on that one yet.


Christ boy, get on it! Or rather: get under it! That woman is rarin' to go.


----------



## NYSquashee (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Christ boy, get on it! Or rather: get under it! That woman is rarin' to go.




Haha. You're better than Mickey was for Rocky, Jes.


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 25, 2006)

My girlfriend gave me crap when she saw this thread. Becasue I alwasy told her to lay on me. Lol. Yeahhhhhh she made fun of me when she saw this. =P Now she "squashes" me routinely. Lol.:bow:


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Haha. You're better than Mickey was for Rocky, Jes.


well if I can't break off a piece of NYSquashee, I'm trying to make sure she does!


----------



## NYSquashee (May 26, 2006)

I don't know whether to be offended or mildly turned on by that one, Jes.


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> I don't know whether to be offended or mildly turned on by that one, Jes.


Neither! this is the new jes--she doesn't offend, nor does she flirt. She's a straight arrow and she flies right!


----------



## NYSquashee (May 26, 2006)

Sorry, I can't hear you over the smell of bullsh*t.


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Sorry, I can't hear you over the smell of bullsh*t.



!
!!
!!!

Why, I never!

I think everyone here will testify that I've been nicer and less naughty of late, mister. Check your PMs.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 26, 2006)

Hey, did Big Belly Lover ever get his squashing session? He _did_ start this thread with that intent, did he not? Wonder what ever happened to that guy?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> !
> !!
> !!!
> 
> ...


aww i miss the other jes that would ht on the young guys


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just sitting here being jealous of Divals.


aww..poor veggie.come to Oklahoma


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (May 30, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hey, did Big Belly Lover ever get his squashing session? He _did_ start this thread with that intent, did he not? Wonder what ever happened to that guy?



Hey, I'm still here!! And no i havn't had the squashing session yet but I hope to soon.....

I'll keep you informed!

Matthew.


----------



## NYSquashee (Jun 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> aww..poor veggie.come to Oklahoma



I wasn't after seeing the play, but you just might have talked me into it.


----------



## Jes (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm not getting any younger, you know. I'm the one person here not a squashee and i'm the only one engaging in the process!Get a move on, boys!


----------



## adam (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm way late. Someone put it about right. A bbw/ssbbw squashing someone either lying or sitting on them or in the more extreme form standing upon them is one of the most erotic things I can think of. It in my opinion places the bbw/ssbbw on a peddestle. It allows the one benieth to show their uttmost of support for the one on top. It is also to me a very comforting feeling benieth all of the weight, while at the same time having so much softness to caress within easy reach, depending on circumstances. I'm pretty sure the bbw/ssbbw gets a feeling of empowerment. They should. I can do without all the theatrics and costume of the stereotypical bdsm, but yes, a factor in squashing for me, is domination/submission. I've been called a masochist, but as I said before it is comforting to me to be under much presure from a bbw/ssbbw's weight. There isn't any real pain involved, so I'm not a masochist. I don't consider the bbw/ssbbw to be a sadist. Though in fantasy she might be. These feelings run deep within me. Goes back many years. I can't explain it so well. I get it out through writting stories. I have experience in life aswell, having been squashed a number of times with bbw/ssbbw's ranging in weight from 140-588lbs. Most wonderful.


----------



## adam (Jun 7, 2006)

oh, one other thing. Though domination/submission does have a part in this squashing thing for me I am not actually submissive, just as I'm not actually a masochist. Go figure.


----------



## adam (Jun 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention also, that though I am not a feeder, nor do I insist or desire any woman to gain weight just for the sake of gaining weight. However squashing and weight gain do sort of go hand in hand don't you think?


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

adam said:


> I forgot to mention also, that though I am not a feeder, nor do I insist or desire any woman to gain weight just for the sake of gaining weight. However squashing and weight gain do sort of go hand in hand don't you think?


uhm...like what, the woman has to be eating a croissant as she's lying atop you? I don't think anything has to go hand in hand. at all. unless you mean dressing up like a furry. i believe that goes hand in ha--nay, paw in paw with any good sex act.


----------



## seansplace (Jun 13, 2006)

I have tried it quite a few times and some how the feeling of being pinned down, under a large, curvy women is really exciting. I have read quite a few stories about it in an adult bbw forum site a few years back called "BBW heavy sitting" or something like that. Seemed to be quite popular forum for a while


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had some electrifying conclusions when it comes to breath play.And yes,it's important to have a loving and understanding partner.Happy hunting!!!


----------



## aapartytime (Jun 21, 2006)

Just wanted to add my two sense worth here on this. I had a couple of years ago the opportunity to experience this with two bbw ladies. It was a tremendous experience that I hope to have over and over again. For me it was the combination of botht the softness and the pressure from her weight that made it pleasurable. I find it highly erotic and a turn on because the feeling of both sensations. I view it as a much stronger from of cuddling. I would think most bbw admirers enjoy cuddling, all the softness and curves to hold and enjoy, welol the same gooes for this, it is just a feeling of being smothered in plushness, I personally have felt zero discomfort in it, although I do think I would not enjoy being stood on, but as far as full body weight laying on me, where do I sign up????? :eat2:


----------



## Mr_M (Aug 31, 2006)

Does anyone know of a dedicated forum on this subject?


----------



## BodaciousMag (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey there, try this forum they are great and friendly. Hope it helps:

http://www.mistressdestiny.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2


Thanks
Publisher/CEO
BODacious Magazine


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 31, 2006)

BBWClubs.com
has a forum full of stories that might be of interest.

Good luck Mr. M!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 31, 2006)

BodaciousMag said:


> Hey there, try this forum they are great and friendly. Hope it helps:
> 
> http://www.mistressdestiny.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2
> 
> ...



WARNING: Don't click on this link if you're at work!! YIPE!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> WARNING: Don't click on this link if you're at work!! YIPE!


On list of things to do once I get home:
Click that link.


----------



## BodaciousMag (Aug 31, 2006)

Well you most certainly do not want to be clicking links to adult material at work, UNLESS you work for yourself, lol. But I find it to be the BEST in topics for BBW Facesitting and Smothering. I haven't seen better if you have PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Mr_M (Sep 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> WARNING: Don't click on this link if you're at work!! YIPE!


 
Lol. I wouldn´t even log in to this board at work. My boss would freak out big time.

I´ve tried Mistress Destiny and it´s a good one. Still it does contain a lot of skinny girls. The bigger concentration of BBWs the better...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

Mr_M said:


> Lol. I wouldn´t even log in to this board at work. My boss would freak out big time.
> 
> I´ve tried Mistress Destiny and it´s a good one. Still it does contain a lot of skinny girls. The bigger concentration of BBWs the better...



Really? Wow. This board seems pretty inert to me, well for the most part. I wouldn't go tooling around on the paysite board from there but everything else is pretty run of the mill in my view. 'cept for the link of course.


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 12, 2008)

> seriously though im in to the whole dom/sub thing you know what they say
> sticks and stones may break my bones
> but whips and chains excite me
> so tie me up and sit on down
> to show how much you like me



I like this little rhyme


----------



## bbwsrule (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know if this will post in the right spot, but Anna, your squash picture on P 3 of this thread is one of the hottest ever!!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Anna (Aug 14, 2008)

bbwsrule said:


> I don't know if this will post in the right spot, but Anna, your squash picture on P 3 of this thread is one of the hottest ever!!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:





Awww honey thank you so much. God those pics are so old...lol Hmmm getting me thinking. I need to do some new squishing pictures.... 


Hugs
Anna


----------



## davoid23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I love having my girlfriend lie with her belly hanging over my face. It feels so nice and soft and just makes us both want *things* more! :smitten:

Squashing has always been a curiosity for me and maybe in future she will be large enough (I hope!) but I'm happy for now. 

Just Google or YouTube squashing or crushing (squashing is you on a bed or couch, crushing is you on a table or floor - very extreme!) and I'm sure you'll find something. 

Have fun!


----------



## ecortez766 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well with me the biggest women who has ever squashed me was about 5'8" 310lbs. I have been looking for someone bigger though. Not to many here where I am at.


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 7, 2008)

ecortez766 said:


> Well with me the biggest women who has ever squashed me was about 5'8" 310lbs. I have been looking for someone bigger though. Not to many here where I am at.



I love having my lower body being squashed,but prefer to be able to breathe lol.
My GF has squashed me once but she found it uncomfortable so I have to respect that,but with 505 pounds on top of me,it was an unforgettable experience...sigh...


----------



## biackrlng (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the site


----------



## step on me (Apr 6, 2009)

I would love to be squashed by you. How much do you weigh? And, i would love to be, stomach trampled by you as well, you can walk, step an stand an bounce full weight on my stomach, i say, the heavier, ther better on my stomach, step on me, any takers?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Blackjack (Apr 6, 2009)

step on me said:


> I would love to be squashed by you. How much do you weigh? And, i would love to be, stomach trampled by you as well, you can walk, step an stand an bounce full weight on my stomach, i say, the heavier, ther better on my stomach, step on me, any takers?



I can hear you fapping all the way over here and it's really grossing me out.


----------



## serfer0036 (Sep 21, 2009)

TheNowhereMan said:


> any ladies in the south western PA area like to sit on a short mid sized male?



is there any women or a group that would like to do this in notheren ohio


----------



## JohnWylde (Sep 22, 2009)

I definitely agree - its a lovely feeling.
Just think of gravity squeezing you and your gf closer than you thought possible. It just feels so sensual and sexy to me being squashed by my girl

Its almost impossible for a 500lb girl to harm a guy by just laying on him.
I find my breathing does slow down after a while but the main problem is I just get too hot - imagine having a very well insulated electric blanket totally covering you for 15 mins or more!

Trampling is something else tho - to me that conjures up cracked ribs and damaged internal organs. And a BBW standing on someone's back could do serious damage to the spine so I'll just stick to squashing thanks.

John W



LillyBBBW said:


> Contrary to popular belief it's not painful at all, it's rather comforting to many people. It's a snug feeling like being swaddled in a superplasmic fat girl hug and I found it oddly comforting as well. My sweetie and I used to watch tv like that.
> 
> Trampling is too scary for me. I don't care what anybody says, I am convinced I will snap someone's spine and get 20 years to life in prison. It's just my luck that an accident will happen and I will have to explain why theres a grinning corpse on the floor in my apartment. No trampling for me thanks.


----------



## dor19 (Sep 5, 2010)

If possible pictures or videos of squashing


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 5, 2010)

dor19 said:


> If possible pictures or videos of squashing



Paysite board.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 5, 2010)

if possible syntax


----------



## thepoet (Sep 7, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> I love squashing people. It's hot! lol



do you find that hot??....does any woman on this board??


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Mar 12, 2022)

step on me said:


> I would love to be squashed by you. How much do you weigh? And, i would love to be, stomach trampled by you as well, you can walk, step an stand an bounce full weight on my stomach, i say, the heavier, ther better on my stomach, step on me, any takers?


If you are still interested I am 140 kilograms.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Mar 15, 2022)

For as far back I remember I enjoyed being squashed. It was when I was 5 years old I managed to set up my own self-crushing. I grew up on a farm and the workers huts were seasonally occupied. Most of the year they were empty. The bunk beds in the Huts were made of totara wood and weighed 75 kilograms each. At the age 5 I knew how lift the bunk legs onto my belly.
The first time I had a person squash me was in the first years of school when a 11-year-old chubby bully pushed me over on the field and was bouncing on my guts. He was heavier than a 13 years old and to my disappointment a teacher turn up ‘to save me’ from the best experience of my early school years.
Up to then the only people who squashed me were unties etcetera that reverse bear hug me on their lap. A couple of them really loved pulling my belly in deep under my ribs. It was not just a squeeze but also a prolonged crushing of 30 minutes or more. I would beat everyone else to their laps.
When I was 10 years old I got the opportunity to self-crush with barn-stored automobiles on an uncles farm. When the car crush become nasty I would flex my abdominal muscles pushing the car up and then allow the sinking in restart again.
At high school I crushed myself with gymnasium gear. It was the best way to start classes.
What I enjoyed about the belly squashing was the sensations of the white-hot crushing. I love the feel of the innards adjusting and shifting or flattening. There were moments when the crush felt too intense but it passed after a few seconds.
When I started working at my first city job in Wanganui with months of experimenting with compression clothing and scrunched up clothing pressed into my guts by the compression clothing. This trick the corset assisted by girdles kept the packing pressed in so I could have the abdomen crushing all of the time. Sitting causes the abdomen to push outwards but the ‘pack and wrap’ prevents this creating secondary crushing. I loved this effect. At night or weekends I would drive somewhere and sit and read. It was when I added eating something meal size I occasionally had to step out of the vehicle and lean backwards. I had the ‘give it ten minutes’ and sit in the car again.
I kept looking for another extreme and at Lake Westmere there was fallen trees. I used a 2-ton hydraulic jack to get myself under a branch close to the ground. The branch pressed the packing immensely deep. This was so deep that if I did not have gas in the intestines (fried food and soft drink) I would have aborted immediately. The gas was important to easing into the immense crush that followed.
This is a description I used on an immense gut crushing. It describes the sensation felt. 

I lowered the branch down onto the packing. I immediately started discharging gas out of my rectum, which was heavily compressed by all the pack and wrap and secondary of a large tree branch. Where I had compress the large colon I could feel the gas escaping through the narrowed tubing. My whole belly was vibrating from the gas trying to pass through squashed closed intestines. The vibrations were alternating between explosive expansions followed by a crushed in deep sensation moving around the abdomen. There were strings of this fluctuation all through my belly. Apart from the smell it was interesting the extremes that were occurring. It seemed like forever but the gas finally stop coming out.
I was happy with the immense pressure on my guts. I woke up about ninety minutes before dawn (apparently I passed out). I jacked the branch off me and went back to my car. Passing out was not on the planned list. I had been in the crush for 11 hours.
The sensations I woke up with so overwhelming immense I did not want them to end and I have many times tried recreating.
I also had experience squashed by heavy Monica (160 kilograms) lying on top of me. This was the first time I felt the weight on my rib cage as well as the abdomen. It was the first time my stomach was stepped on by a heavy person.
She had her feet travelling across my stomach with one on the solar plexus and the other next to the hipbone. She was transferring the weight to foot on my solar plexus for 10 seconds and returning to weight on both feet. Then she placed the weight on the one foot alone the hip and I handled that for 45 seconds before she had to go back to both feet. Standing on one foot was hard for her at her weight. In all three positions I could push her back up with my stomach muscles but it was the compression I enjoyed rather showing my power.
She sat on my stomach but could not get comfortable and the longest attempt was 10 minutes. Lying on top her sister (140 kilograms) stacked on top. Monica found the pressure too much and it was just under 1 hour. What I liked was the experience of pressure on the rib cage. I was not experiencing any difference in breathing. My buttock was flattened. I could flex and lift up again but I loved the squash on the rump. Afterward my ribs tingled for the rest of the day.
It was 175 kilogram Kim I had a night of someone on top. Her belly completely displaced mine and I could feel her 60-inch waist filling the area between my hip and ribs. I was not passed out and felt every minute of the white-hot squashing of my innards. It was decades later when I felt 225-kilogram person sit, stand on my gut and lay on my body. Their belly button was very close to my spine.
I enjoy steady prolonged squashing. I had an 85-kilogram girl Josephine initial trying to ram my stomach down but I managed to get her to sit. She lasted over an hour and was happy feeling that I was thinner every few minutes and she was sitting so deep between the hips and ribs. She said she was less than a hand depth above the ground when she finally got off.
None of these crushing were sexual to me. It was about sensations of compressions but I was getting better (more intense or even immense) crushing off equipment. However having pillow soft flesh giving the compression is superior in many aspects.
I have also done the crushing on other people. The worst experience was someone asking me to stand on their head. This was horrible watching their eyes roll and distortions. It was not prolong squash but a brief moment but I found it horrible. In another one I was standing on someone’s shoulder blades (I have stood on many peoples backs and found it the easiest way for people to support weight in the past) and I was sinking in. I was too scared to stand on his front and I worried about injuries to the back. He said it was the best he ever had.
It the good crushing I enjoyed the feeling of the rectus abdominus supporting my weight. The feel of the individual muscles beneath my feet either is solid state or quivering. The feel of the intestines squelching under my feet I found interesting, as I am aware of the sensations they were feeling I was not alarmed.
Because it is about the compression and not sexual I find no difference between male or female. It was a female that did a pulse flex her abdomen that threw me off her. She had great muscle condition. 
Breathing interference is not okay with me. As a child I was buried alive in a collapsed hole and suffocating in darkness while no one knew where I was very traumatic for me. I always want to know I can draw breath. I believe if that had not happen to me I would not allow loss of essentials.
I would not do anything that result in injury to anyone involved.
The concept that because I am in a vulnerable situation underneath that I am being submissive makes no sense to me. The other person cannot ‘run a muck’ on me. Only agreed actions by both of us can happen.


----------

